# welcher marken-gaming-pc?



## Anubis.sE (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe vor mir demnächst ein (Marken) Gaming PC zu kaufen, der bis 1300-1400 Euro kosten darf bzw. soll.
Momentan bin ich hin und her gerissen zwischen einem leicht veränderten Alienware Aurora und einem Acer Aspire Predator G7750 Sniper.
Ich würde gern eure Meinung hören, welchen PC ihr bevorzugen würdet und ob bzw. was ihr an der Alienware Konfiguration ändern würdet.

Alienware Aurora:

Original  Windows® 7 Home Premium 64 Bit - Deutsch

Intel® Core™ i7 Prozessor 920 (2,66 GHz, 8 MB Cache, 4,8 GT/s)

McAfee® Security Center  30-Days trial version

1 Jahr Abhol- und Reparatur-Hardware-Support mit Ihrem PC

ATI® Radeon™ 5870 HD Grafikkarte mit 1 GB

6 GB (3 x 2 GB) Tri-Channel-Speicher mit 1.333 MHz

1-TB-SATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)

Optisches Laufwerk: 16 x DVD+/- RW (CD und DVD lesen und schreiben)

Display nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten

No Keyboard

No Mouse

Integrated HDA 7.1 Dolby Digital Audio

Alienware Aurora Standard-Gehäuse, Schwarz

ZubehörAlienware Cyborg (Avatar)

Alien Cyborg (Widescreen)

Quasar Blue

Steam® Client and Portal™ Game - Factory Installed

Acer Aspire Predator G7750:

Acer Aspire NEW Predator G7750 Sniper Intel Core i7-920 / 6144 1000GB Radeon HD 5850 Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit PT.SDEE2.051 PC-Systeme Intel-Systeme 4x 2.67GHz • 6144MB DVD+ -RW DL ATI Gb LAN

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. Juli 2010)

ich würde keinen von beiden nehmen, sondern ihn mir selber zusammenstellen und bauen. das ist kostensparender und in den meisten fällen besser



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> CPU: Phenom II 1055
> Mobo: Asrock 870 Extreme3
> graka: GTX 470 von PoW ist glaub ich die günstigste
> Speicher: mein persönlicher Favorit. G.Skill ripjaws CL7 mit 1333/1600  mhz, einziger negativ punkt, Hohe Heatspreder
> ...



fehlt nur noch das NT. da empfehle ich die CoolerMaster silentpro serie.


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. Juli 2010)

oh ja, der ist ja sooo viel besser als meine konfig.

jetzt mal im ernst. dein PC ist zwar gut aber deine teile sind alt. es lohnt sich doch nicht die JETZT zu kaufen.


----------



## Anubis.sE (1. Juli 2010)

auch darüber habe ich nachgedacht, allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass bei den meisten PC-Konfiguratoren im Internet keine großen Ersparnisse im Gegensatz zu den Marken PC's entstehen. Außerdem habe ich selbst nicht das nötige Know-How um den PC zusammenzubauen.

Zudem bin ich der Meinung, dass bei einem Marken PC die Komponenten vielleicht besser aufeinander abgestimmt sind und Vorgänge wie das overclocken professioneller vorgenommen werden.

Falls du mir jedoch einen selbst zusammengestellten PC empfehlen würdest, könntest du mir eine genaue Zusammenstellung ans Herz legen? oder vielleicht ein anderes Komplettsystem in der Preiskategorie?

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag für einen Gaming-PC...



Mainboard von Asus oder Asrock mit 870er Chipsatz
als Prozzi den AMD X4 955 BE oder gleich den 6-Kerner 1055T
Dazu den CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen2
Graka ne AMD Powercolor 5850 PCS+ oder eine GTX470
Ram 4 GB DDR3
Netzteil Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W oder Sharkoon Rush Power 600W
Gehäuse das Xigmatek Midgard/Utgard oder das Lanncool K58/62
z.Z hat AMD einfach das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. Juli 2010)

das nötige Know-how ist schnell erlernt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-und-praxisprobleme/99265-neuer-pc-hilfe.html

Heucke hat sich auch nicht zugetraut, seinen pc zusammen zu bauen. wir haben ihm per internet geholfen. und jetzt läuft er ohne probleme


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juli 2010)

@Ronnie: Irgendwie besteht da eine leichte Unstimmigkeit in deinen Posts^^

@Anubis.sE: 

Die Shops die Konfiguratoren anbieten (z.B. Alternate) gehören net zwingend zu den billigsten.

Die bessere Abstimmung der Komplett PCs is auch meistens murks, am liebsten werden da Dicke Prozessoren mit schwachen GraKas mit viel VRAM kombiniert, was zum zocken totaler mist is.

Meine Empfehlung:

Intel Core i7-920, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (BX80601920) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5, Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (90-C3CH30-L0UAY00T) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS P6X58D-E, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBD80-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand (Sockel 775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000044) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mit Versand kommste da auf etwa 1000€


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. Juli 2010)

was meinst du mit unstimmigkeit?

und warum empfiehlst du einen PC, dessen grundgerüst ein sterbender Sockel ist?


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2010)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> was meinst du mit unstimmigkeit?
> 
> und warum empfiehlst du einen PC, dessen grundgerüst ein sterbender Sockel ist?


Ein I7-920 ist für einen Gaming-PC unnötig und m.M. nur für Übertakter interessant. Zumal die Plattform(Mobo, Ram) überteuert ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Ein i7 bietet, neben einem AMD X6, derzeit die beste Performance für Games. Der AMD ist aber günstiger, also sollte die Wahl recht leicht fallen.


----------



## Anubis.sE (1. Juli 2010)

@NCphalon

die meisten Teile deiner Konfiguration sind aber die gleichen, wie beim Alienware System soweit ich das erkennen kann oder?

gleicher Prozessor
ähnlicher RAM
gleiche GraKa
und ähnliche Festplatte

Abgesehen von dem Ersparnis natürlich^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Beim Alienware weiß man aber nie genau, was für ein Netzteil verbaut ist.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein i7 bietet, neben einem AMD X6, derzeit die beste Performance für Games. Der AMD ist aber günstiger, also sollte die Wahl recht leicht fallen.


Die etwas bessere Performance merkt man beim zocken nicht wirklich Dafür merkts der Geldbeutel


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bezog mich darauf, dass der AMD X6 im Game Bereich die Nase vorne hat. Vielleicht nicht direkt mit dem letzten Frame, aber er ist stabiler, was Minimum FPS angeht und hat eben Reserven, wenn die Games mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. Juli 2010)

ok wo ist die unstimmigkeit in meinen post??
ich verstehe es nicht

ok update. sein post ist verschwunden
wie kann man posts löschen?


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juli 2010)

Gibts denn bei Intel grad en Sockel der net innerhalb des nächsten Jahres "stirbt"?^^

Und wenn der 920 trotz OC zu lahm werden sollte, besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit auf en SixCore aufzurüsten, der dann wieder en bisschen länger durchhält. Imho hat ma mit em 1366 System leistungsmäßig zumindest die nächsten 2 Jahre noch genug Luft un wer weiß was dann kommt?^^


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. Juli 2010)

der gulftown kostet knappe 1000€ under der 970 dürfte mindestens 500€ kosten. weitere prozessoren sind wohl nicht zu erwarten.
beim 1156 wird es keine hexas geben. und man hat bis 2012 kein USB3.0 
der neue sockel 1155 soll wohl auch mit 1156 cpu gehen. aber das wäre mir persönlich zu unsicher


----------



## kazzig (2. Juli 2010)

Der intelligente Gamer holt sich ein AMD System.
Ein verwöhnter Intel Fanboy sieht immer, dass AMD eine schlechte Plattform ist. Weil er zahlt ja mehr - ist klar.
Wenn ich merke, dass ich an einer Plattform über 400 Euro sparen kann und mir damit einen netten Urlaub am Strand leiste, spätestens dann, dann wird der Intel-User ein dummes lolface machen 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juli 2010)

Naja zumindest der 970 _könnte_ sich preislich nochwas nach unten korrigiern wenn neue Intels kommen...

Und ich bin übrigens AMD Fanboy (oder warum sollte man sonst einen E6750 gegen einen Athlon II X2 tauschen?^^), ich hab nur ma probiert unparteiisch zu sein


----------



## der_knoben (2. Juli 2010)

Also AMD PhenomII x4 955 als Prozzi würde sogar auch reichen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. Juli 2010)

das mit dem unparteiisch sein ist ja mal voll in die hose gegangen und einen wirklichen sinn sehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Anubis.sE (2. Juli 2010)

vielen dank schonmal für eure antworten.

ich werde mir demnächst noch einmal überlegen, ob ich mir den pc eventuell doch selbst zusammenstelle. aber nichts destotrotz, würde ich gerne wissen, welchen der beiden anfänglich genannten PC's ihr wählen würdet, wenn ihr ansonsten keine alternative hättet^^

edit: soeben habe ich ein nach meiner meinung noch interessantes system beim surfen entdeckt... finde es ist für die komponenten auch recht günstig, würde mich über eure meinung freuen
http://gamers.hi-tech.at/PC-Systeme/PCs-fuer-Gamer/PC-GAMING-VISCIDUS.html

grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Anubis.sE schrieb:


> vielen dank schonmal für eure antworten.
> 
> ich werde mir demnächst noch einmal überlegen, ob ich mir den pc eventuell doch selbst zusammenstelle. aber nichts destotrotz, würde ich gerne wissen, welchen der beiden anfänglich genannten PC's ihr wählen würdet, wenn ihr ansonsten keine alternative hättet^^


 
Da ich das Acer Gehäuse so unglaublich hässlich finde, bräuchte ich nicht lange überlegen, selbst wenn das Teil 300€ günstiger wäre. So ein Plastikschrott kommt mir nicht ins Haus.



Anubis.sE schrieb:


> edit: soeben habe ich ein nach meiner meinung noch interessantes system beim surfen entdeckt... finde es ist für die komponenten auch recht günstig, würde mich über eure meinung freuen
> HI-TECH Computer | PC GAMING VISCIDUS | online kaufen
> 
> grüße


 
Ist mir eine wenig zu teuer.
Der 1055T so stark übertaktet bringt nur Probleme mit sich, das sollte man nicht machen. 
Dann ein veraltetes BeQuiet Netzteil statt eines Top Gerätes.
Über das Gehäuse kann man streiten, mein Fall ist es nicht.


----------



## Ezio (2. Juli 2010)

Die sind beide Plastikschrott


----------



## Anubis.sE (2. Juli 2010)

ok und würdet ihr noch speziell was an der konfiguration des alienware modells verändern? insbesondere würde mich interessieren, ob ihr zwei ATI Radeon HD 5670 oder HD 5770 einer ATI Radeon HD 5870 vorziehen würdet.

Allerdings müsste ich beim Einbauen von zwei HD 5770 entweder auf die 500GB Festplatte oder die 3GB RAM umsteigen um im Budgetrahmen zu bleiben. Denkt ihr das lohnt sich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Crossfire ist immer schlechter als eine Grafikkarte. Daher ist die 5870 immer die bessere Wahl.


----------

